# Chaco Golden Knee very bald/weird abdomen???



## TheArtist (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,

I had recently bought a Chaco Golden Knee (Grammostola Pulchripes) and I don't know if it's normal or not.

Its abdomen is pretty hairless and has some strange colourings to it. Its body (carapace + abdomen) measures to about 1.5", so it's still small for a Chaco. It does not look like it is kicking hair as there are no distintive bald patches, just bald all around. 

Does this look OK for a Chaco of this size? Could it be that it is stressed out, pre mold or otherwise ill? Other than the bald abdomen I cannot see anything wrong and its behaviour seems fine otherwise.

Any advice will be appreciated!

Here's the pic:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

TheArtist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had recently bought a Chaco Golden Knee (Grammostola Pulchripes) and I don't know if it's normal or not.
> 
> ...


need a pic before we can advise!


----------



## TheArtist (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi,

I can't seem to get an image into this thread :cussing:. Here is a link to the photo, please have a look:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/theartist-albums-1-picture164209t-resized1.jpg


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

TheArtist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't seem to get an image into this thread :cussing:. Here is a link to the photo, please have a look:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/theartist-albums-1-picture164209t-resized1.jpg


Still nothing mate


----------



## TheArtist (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, here's my final attempt:










This is basically a link to a picture in my album called "1".

I was just curious about this as I searched but couldn't find any pictures of a Chaco that looked like this. Also, she hasn't been the biggest eater lately.

Thanks.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

looks like it's been kicking ?

it's normal if that is the case


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I'd lay off the food for a while too.

Looks to be closeish to a moult, so I'd leave it for a while after it's moult until I would feed again ( providing it moults fairly soonish )


----------



## jondee84 (Jun 1, 2011)

My chaco has a golden patch on its abdomen constantly and is a very aggressive eater (doesn't know when to stop) :devil:

But yours certainly looks to be ready to shed. Keep the water readily available.

When was last time he/she shed?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

That's a ridiculously fat spider right there. I reckon it might get through 2 moults with an ass that size..!


----------



## TheArtist (Jan 1, 2012)

@jondee84: She hasn't molted since I got her (around the 23rd of Dec). And her appearance did not change too much since that time.

I've been trying a technique to see if she's hungry or not that I got off another forum. Basically I top her water container up with a water drop or two. When she curiously reacts to the drop splashing into the water, one can probably assume that she's taking her chances at catching a possible prey. Has anyone tried this before? The guy who was using this technique seemed to have a lot of success with it.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

As long as she looks well fed then you don't need to keep feeding. These are opportunistic feeders and regularly go extended periods without food in the wild as it isn't always available. This is why a spider rarely looks skinnier after 2 weeks. Some spiders will just keep eating if you keep at feeding it but it can cause moult issues and also other issues like dragging an overweight abdomen around and causing tissue damage. I reckon that spider will moult out within the month and I wouldn't give it anything else to eat until then


----------



## jungalist86 (Jul 3, 2011)

ghetto booty lol,looks like should molt soon as others have said i wouldnt feed it no more till then


----------



## TheArtist (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. The consensus seems to be that she will probably molt soon. I agree with kris74 that it will probably be one mother of a molt given that big backside.

I can't wait for her to molt as I had bought her in this pre molt state. It will be a big surprise to see how her behaviour and, especially her colours and looks are different when she emerges after the molt. And off coarse, if she is really a she or actually a he.

I'll be sure to post a pic or two as soon as she is done.


----------



## jondee84 (Jun 1, 2011)

TheArtist said:


> @jondee84: She hasn't molted since I got her (around the 23rd of Dec). And her appearance did not change too much since that time.
> 
> I've been trying a technique to see if she's hungry or not that I got off another forum. Basically I top her water container up with a water drop or two. When she curiously reacts to the drop splashing into the water, one can probably assume that she's taking her chances at catching a possible prey. Has anyone tried this before? The guy who was using this technique seemed to have a lot of success with it.


I have tried this before and I know what you mean. But I think some T's act on pure instinct. By this I mean with the water it either thinks its prey and is being defensive, or that the water makes the T a little startled there-for provoking a defensive move.

Either way, some T's will eat and eat and not know what is good/healthy for them. I genuinely think your T will shed when good and ready.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

TheArtist said:


> @jondee84: She hasn't molted since I got her (around the 23rd of Dec). And her appearance did not change too much since that time.
> 
> I've been trying a technique to see if she's hungry or not that I got off another forum. Basically I top her water container up with a water drop or two. When she curiously reacts to the drop splashing into the water, one can probably assume that she's taking her chances at catching a possible prey. Has anyone tried this before? The guy who was using this technique seemed to have a lot of success with it.


Not necessarily, they are sensitive to vibrations and just charge to suss it out. Hairs on the abdomen aren't welded on so they come away alot easier than you would think, wen a vigourous scratch can leave a patch. Spider is well fed wouldn't worry about it eating for a while. Dosent look like a moult is that immediately imminent, the abdomen is hasnt got enough darkening for my liking but could be wrong, probably in pre pre moult


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

TheArtist said:


> @jondee84: She hasn't molted since I got her (around the 23rd of Dec). And her appearance did not change too much since that time.
> 
> I've been trying a technique to see if she's hungry or not that I got off another forum. Basically I top her water container up with a water drop or two. When she curiously reacts to the drop splashing into the water, one can probably assume that she's taking her chances at catching a possible prey. Has anyone tried this before? The guy who was using this technique seemed to have a lot of success with it.


Dont know if its me being a bit slow,but iv read this a couple of times now,& still cant understand whats going on? could any one enlighten me? please!!!


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Dont know if its me being a bit slow,but iv read this a couple of times now,& still cant understand whats going on? could any one enlighten me? please!!!


What I gather from it is this technique involves putting water in the dish and if the T reacts to the vibrations, its assumed that they think they are capturing a juicy cricket.......Sounds fool proof :whistling2:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

AArrhhh, now i got it......NOT! so if it goes for the water then its hungry?OK,


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

martin3 said:


> AArrhhh, now i got it......NOT! so if it goes for the water then its hungry?OK,


Apparently so :whistling2:


----------

